# The Texas Malts would LOVE some help!



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SM sisters, just wanted to update you on the 51 maltese that were dumped on the side of the highway by a c$#p a$$ puppy miller in North Texas. They are all in foster homes and most have been distributed to various local rescues. Every one of them had to be shaved and will need extensive dental work and rehabilitation. Fortunately they were all heartworm negative which is amazing! My favorite local rescue, Collin County Humane Society, took in 7 of them and I've been in contact with my friend who is the president. I asked if there is anything specific they need and she said at this point they really just need funds to pay for all the dental work and spays. She also said most of them had to be sedated just to be groomed. So they're racking up quite a bill. So I'm attaching the chipin link in case you might be interested in making a donation, NO AMOUNT IS TOO SMALL as there is strength in numbers. I know most of us give when we can and where we're needed. And I just wanted to let you know we're needed. It makes me sick what human beings have done to these innocent creatures, but I'm delighted that it appears a puppy mill is shutting down. So maybe as a group we can right some of the wrongs done to these babies.

Thanks for considering! I'll keep you posted! :wub::wub:

ChipIn: Maltese Breeder dog


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I think the puppy mill needs to be blown up....not just shut down!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

They will get my donation for sure ...these poor babies are now in good hands.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I will definitely be helping out!! Thanks for the update Celeta!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celeta, thanks for the update. So happy they will get a chance at life. Will definately donate!!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Video of the Malts that were dumped in Flower Mound, TX on October 2. 

The video will make you cry tears of sadness, then tears of joy, back & forth for these dogs. It is very touching. Cupcake is in there at 2:36. Her foster mom, Kelly is also in there at 5:28. The end of the video with Audrey is precious. I won't spoil it for you, but it will be worth watching. 

Flower Mound Maltese, October 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am sitting here in tears after watching that video. It makes me so sad for those innocent babies and anger for the humans that caused it all to happen!! I will be donating something to go toward helping them and I have just posted the video and also the link to donate on my facebook page. If I could afford them and had the time to donate to that many fluffs, I would love to take them all in myself. I think people who mistreat animals should have to suffer the same treatment they gave these innocent, living, breathing babies. A fine or jail term is not enough. If these people don't have to suffer enough for what they've done, surely God will take care of it one day.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a great video to start my day! I'm so grateful for the new lives these babies now have.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Comeon folks....not much has been collected to help care for these precious mistreated Maltese. I donated earlier but am donating a bunch more again. 

Surely you can afford to donate even a smidge!arty:
:SM Rocks!:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just A Girl said:


> Video of the Malts that were dumped in Flower Mound, TX on October 2.
> 
> The video will make you cry tears of sadness, then tears of joy, back & forth for these dogs. It is very touching. Cupcake is in there at 2:36. Her foster mom, Kelly is also in there at 5:28. The end of the video with Audrey is precious. I won't spoil it for you, but it will be worth watching.
> 
> Flower Mound Maltese, October 2012 - YouTube


I watched this the other night and was wondering if one of those cuties was Cupcake!! :chili:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I am sitting here in tears after watching that video. It makes me so sad for those innocent babies and anger for the humans that caused it all to happen!! I will be donating something to go toward helping them and I have just posted the video and also the link to donate on my facebook page. If I could afford them and had the time to donate to that many fluffs, I would love to take them all in myself. I think people who mistreat animals should have to suffer the same treatment they gave these innocent, living, breathing babies. A fine or jail term is not enough. If these people don't have to suffer enough for what they've done, surely God will take care of it one day.


I agree 100%! We're supposed to take care of God's little creatures & too many people don't do that. They abuse & neglect them instead. But there are also good folks that donate their time, money, & other resources to help, so we know that there are good folks still out there! :heart:



Madison's Mom said:


> What a great video to start my day! I'm so grateful for the new lives these babies now have.


That's how I felt! Happy endings, although some may take longer to get there than others, but ultimately all of these dogs will be better off. 



Malt Shoppe said:


> Comeon folks....not much has been collected to help care for these precious mistreated Maltese. I donated earlier but am donating a bunch more again.
> 
> Surely you can afford to donate even a smidge!arty:
> :SM Rocks!:


 Yes!! :ThankYou:


CorkieYorkie said:


> I watched this the other night and was wondering if one of those cuties was Cupcake!! :chili:


Yep, I was so shocked when I saw her! But I knew immediately it was her the second she came on! Her foster mom also sent me an email of pics of the 4 malts she had before they got cleaned up. Cupcake was one of the luckier ones, in terms of her overall condition. I'll post those pics & the email update in a seperate post later today. Can't do it right now, going to an adoption fair at Petsmart in Southlake for any of you peeps who might live or be in that area today!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the copy of the email that Cupcake's foster mamma sent out to other foster parents & rescues that are fostering ones from the group of malts. Attached are also pics of her four (Cupcake was #38)  Warning: the pics are disturbing, but if you watched the video I previously posted, you all ready know what these poor babies looked like when they were found

FYI: THE PICS DIDN'T POST IN THE SAME ORDER AS THEY WERE ON THE E-MAIL...CUPCAKE IS PIC 1 (#38), SKITTLES IS PIC 2 (#48), JASMINE IS PIC 4 (#20) & MAGNOLIA IS PIC 3 (#4)





> First picture: Magnolia
> Second pic: Jasmine (basically shaved)
> Third pic: Cupcake
> Fourth pic: Skittles (one I still have)
> ...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Bumping the link to donate. No amount too small to help :thumbsup:
I just made a little donation in honor of sweet Cupcake, with hopes that others like her can find wonderful homes too. I am so grateful that there are people out there like those at the Collin County Humane Society to help them. Not much has been donated yet, and I bet they have had lots of medical bills for these little ones.



StevieB said:


> SM sisters, just wanted to update you on the 51 maltese that were dumped on the side of the highway by a c$#p a$$ puppy miller in North Texas. They are all in foster homes and most have been distributed to various local rescues. Every one of them had to be shaved and will need extensive dental work and rehabilitation. Fortunately they were all heartworm negative which is amazing! My favorite local rescue, Collin County Humane Society, took in 7 of them and I've been in contact with my friend who is the president. I asked if there is anything specific they need and she said at this point they really just need funds to pay for all the dental work and spays. She also said most of them had to be sedated just to be groomed. So they're racking up quite a bill. So I'm attaching the chipin link in case you might be interested in making a donation, NO AMOUNT IS TOO SMALL as there is strength in numbers. I know most of us give when we can and where we're needed. And I just wanted to let you know we're needed. It makes me sick what human beings have done to these innocent creatures, but I'm delighted that it appears a puppy mill is shutting down. So maybe as a group we can right some of the wrongs done to these babies.
> 
> Thanks for considering! I'll keep you posted! :wub::wub:
> 
> ChipIn: Maltese Breeder dog


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you Kathleen! 

There are several groups that are helping place these malts. There were so many that one group alone couldn't handle all of them. I know some of the ones involved are Collin County Humane Society, Flower Mound Humane Society, Homeward Bound Animal Rescue (which was actually who I paid my adoption fee to for Cupcake), & I'm sure there are other groups helping, but I know these 3 are part of it for a fact. 

Thank you to everyone who has shared with me in this adoption/rescue journey. It has really been rewarding in so many ways. Aside from giving a dog a new, wonderful life, it also brought me to this board & allowed me to "meet" a great group of people & their beloved pets, & I also got more educated about puppy mills, BYBs, etc. I knew puppy mills were bad, but I really didn't grasp the degree of evil that they are until this story hit the news. And I really didn't ever lump BYBs in that group before. I learned a lot over the past month, & I'm still learning. Something interesting & very disturbing that I found out yesterday was that there are rescues that go out to Canton (The Texas people on here will know what it is, but for the rest of you, it's a giant flea market type thing that is on the first weekend of the month) on Sunday evenings to pick up all the animals that get left behind when they don't sell. I'm sure this goes on at other flea markets too, but it didn't ever occur to me that these people that are selling animals out there don't even want to be bothered to take them back home if they don't sell. I guess nothing should surprise me anymore, but it disgusts me (as it should!) But my point is, these animal rescues are always in need of help, whether it's monetary or volunteering, or whatever. God bless if you can help in any way! I know the economy isn't great right now, but even if you can donate a small amount, every bit helps :heart:


----------

